# Herm Sprenger Snap Prong Collar



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with using this new style prong collar from Herm Sprenger? So far I've only seen it sold online and not in any actual stores. 

I'm interested in know what the training pros on the forum think of this type of prong collar. 

Thanks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks great- I haven't tried it. It looks a lot more handy than the old style which I hate fiddling with. I love prongs. I don't have a dog now that needs one, but I have used them.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use a prong, but never seen one with the buckle.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

That quite cool!.I like it better than the other one!.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I have seen that prong collar in an online store for "working dogs". I have no trouble with undoing the links on my HS prong collar, but I have noticed that they do get looser and at one point I had to bend a few links back out so that the prong collar wouldn't slip open.

By using a buckle on the prong, it makes it easier to fasten and remove, BUT HS also sells a cover for that buckle prong collar so that it HIDES the fact that you are using a prong. There are also quick release versions of the prong collar, but the majority of them are martingale styles. The martingale style puts a bit more oomph in your correction even if you only use a flick of your wrist.

I suppose if I went to a CKC (Canadian) show, I would want to use the buckle prong with a cover so no one knows I'm using it!!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm still trying to figure out how that thing works! With that buckle the chain part for for tightening and loosening looks to be gone.

I myself will stay with the regular pinch collar, although I will caution on one checking those prongs daily since i've heard of some dogs who they have broke free of there collars do to this reason. So do check those prongs daily as TT has mentioned above.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Di, I would imagine that you would first adjust it by removing or adding prong links as normal and then just remove or fasten the collar by the buckle. Something like the prong collar pictures above with the nickel buckle snap would be good for my DH who still hasn't figured out how to put on a traditional martingale style prong.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine is martingale style... it has a snap but it's a bigger pain in the ass than just undoing the links...


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Mine is martingale style... it has a snap but it's a bigger pain in the ass than just undoing the links...


I've got the martingale style without the quick release nap but it comes off quickly just the same


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Courtney cannot undo the links on hers bc of her hands (due to complications from NF2) so we bought that one for her... but gee I hate it!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I've thought about a prong for Merlin, but I keep putting it off. For some reason I'm a little intimidated by it. The instructions, etc and the fact that it might break apart, having to use a safety collar with it. It just seems like a lot of trouble. Especially at 6 am in the morning!!

Is it hard to use or just something you get used to? I don't want to unintentionally hurt Merlin with it.

The gentle leader no pull harness thing is working really well, but I feel it's not the answer to a pulling problem on walks....but when I'm sleepy it sure does making our morning walk go smoother!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I personally wouldn't like this collar. I use a prong collar & am likely more of a proponent of these collars than most people I know. I believe that the prong collar is the safest & most humane training device on the market so don't mistake my dislike of it as an objection to the tool. Those who know me from my favorite all breed forum will attest to the fact that I'm CONSTANTLY defending the use of prong collars (at the expense of all others most of the time).

What I don't like about it — once a dog is familiar with the sensation of a prong collar, they also get used to the "sound" the slightest movement in the chain makes. I find the sound of the chain part of the choke is just as effective as an actual collar correction. A skillful prong user can make the collar's chain make a sound without ever having to actually give a correction or cause the prongs to tighten.

I rely heavily on that "sound" ... so, for me, I personally wouldn't like losing the ability to "make that sound" without actually correcting my dog who "just needs a reminder" rather than real correction.

Just my two cents.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> I've thought about a prong for Merlin, but I keep putting it off. For some reason I'm a little intimidated by it. The instructions, etc and the fact that it might break apart, having to use a safety collar with it. It just seems like a lot of trouble. Especially at 6 am in the morning!!
> 
> Is it hard to use or just something you get used to? I don't want to unintentionally hurt Merlin with it.
> 
> The gentle leader no pull harness thing is working really well, but I feel it's not the answer to a pulling problem on walks....but when I'm sleepy it sure does making our morning walk go smoother!


I think it is the safest tool you can use. Those prongs look ominous but they can only tighten so far. You can easily collapse tracheas with regular choke collars. The prong uses the same amount of pressure all the way around the neck. You get more correction with a gentle correction from a prong than a strong "jerk" of a choke chain.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't use a choke at the moment, but have successfully in the past. With a 6 mos old pup though, it's hard for me to keep the choke where it should be so I don't want to use it.

Does the prong stay in place? I've seen people using prongs and they are down around the neck like a collar. Is that correct? Or should they be up high on the neck like a choke. I guess I need to educate myself on this!




KatzNK9 said:


> I think it is the safest tool you can use. Those prongs look ominous but they can only tighten so far. You can easily collapse tracheas with regular choke collars. The prong uses the same amount of pressure all the way around the neck. You get more correction with a gentle correction from a prong than a strong "jerk" of a choke chain.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The prong should be high up ideally. When I use one, it is only for training competition obedience usually. I have it right behind their ears.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

When a prong collar is properly fitted, it should sit high up right behind the ears and it should not slip down. I don't find that my prong collar makes much noise when I correct my dog because there should be little slack if any based on the fit (How to fit a Prong Collar). What alerts my dog that a correction might take place is that I let the leash go slack by dropping a portion of it and he senses the change in weight on the leash.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> I don't use a choke at the moment, but have successfully in the past. With a 6 mos old pup though, it's hard for me to keep the choke where it should be so I don't want to use it.
> 
> Does the prong stay in place? I've seen people using prongs and they are down around the neck like a collar. Is that correct? Or should they be up high on the neck like a choke. I guess I need to educate myself on this!


 
The prong pretty much stays in place (moreso than a choke chain). It shouldn't be tight but it should be somewhat snug fitting. You should be able to get 2 or 3 fingers underneath the collar without making it completely tight. (Hope that makes sense).

In a normal training session it should stay up behind the ears. Occasionally, it will slide a little but it is easy to move it right back up into proper position. If it is riding down that far, it is likely sized improperly & I'd try taking out a link.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

tintallie said:


> When a prong collar is properly fitted, it should sit high up right behind the ears and it should not slip down. I don't find that my prong collar makes much noise when I correct my dog because there should be little slack if any based on the fit (How to fit a Prong Collar). What alerts my dog that a correction might take place is that I let the leash go slack by dropping a portion of it and he senses the change in weight on the leash.


When I was referring to the sound, it was the sound of the chain part of the stanrdard style prong rather than the links tightening. The links tightening don't make any sound at all. Going from a completely slack lead to gentle tension, you will move the chain part only (without tightening the prongs). I find the dogs become very much "tuned in" to the sound & most of the time, that's all it takes to remind a dog "whoops, something's wrong ... back into place".

There should be NO slack in the prong, but the chain part is slack (if you're using a truly loose leash).


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

The degree of snugness my prong collar is on my dog is exactly like in the link I've provided to Leerburg.com

I can get a couple of fingers underneath the dead and live rings, but there is no room to put fingers in where the prong links are. You should not be able to turn a prong collar into position.


----------

